# Where have you been all my life?



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

There are truly some great coaches on here always willing to help ya learn.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Be sure to check out the F.I.T.A, N.A.A., Collegiate Archery, And J.O.A.D. forums as well.

TAO


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: All you gotta do is ask..... there are some very good , nice people here..on the coaches corner enjoy..


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

mike 66 said:


> :shade: All you gotta do is ask..... there are some very good , nice people here..on the coaches corner enjoy..


Thanks Mike.
Im sure Ill have more questions as time goes on.
Im liking this section much more than the drama over in General section.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Marcy,

Feel free to answer questions too. I've read quite a few of your posts and I think you have quite a bit to offer this forum. If you are way off base on anything, the regulars here will at least be respectful and courteous. 

The Coaches Corner is more like AT in it's first couple of years than any other forum.

I hope to see you here often.

Allen


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

aread said:


> Marcy,
> 
> Feel free to answer questions too. I've read quite a few of your posts and I think you have quite a bit to offer this forum. If you are way off base on anything, the regulars here will at least be respectful and courteous.
> 
> ...


I agree, everyone here respects the effort that you've put in.

TAO


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks again everyone.

I want to tell you what I did.

We recently ran a special to promote our new larger shop to let the community know about our facilities.
We have an indoor 40 yd 3d range and a 20 yd spot range.
We partnered up with a group called living social. They offer deals to their subscribers and people can buy a product or service at a discount.
we offered a one hour archery lesson for 2 people and included bow rental.
We figured we would sell 20 or 30 and the offer ran for a week.
By the time the offer ended we had sold 367 lessons.
We make $25 for each lesson which is way below what we normally get. But, wow... what a great response and great way to get people into the sport.
I have had a hard time keeping up but have met some really interesting people from all walks of life.
Kids, parents, tattoo artists, bikers, models, shy people, outgoing people, you name it.
Really gives me a chance to hone my coaching skills, and i learn as much about people as I hope they learn about archery.
some have bought bows and others just come back to rent bows to use on our range.
It's really a lot of fun to make archery fun for these new shooters.

Just thought I'd share.
Marcy

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

That's really cool Marcy! What a great idea for getting people interested in archery.

You also hit on a big point about coaching and teaching in general. It's more about people than it is the knowledge. The knowledge is first and you have to have that, but it's dealing with people to get the knowledge across to them. For me that's the harder part of coaching. I'm getting better, but I have a long way to go.

Allen


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

XForce Girl said:


> Thanks again everyone.
> 
> I want to tell you what I did.
> 
> ...


Boy, congrats as well. Wish someone like you would open a shop here in the southwest. Is there a list somewhere that lists the certified coaches and their contact information around the country. I know of a few coaches but first they charge $50 bucks an hour and to be honest I can get more information on here from people willing to help out and give some suggestions. Yes I realize a personal coach is FAR better than reading something on the net but finding one that is worth the 50 bucks is hard to do around here. I can see say paying 20 bucks for say an instruction to get me going in the right direction but then let me work on that suggestion while I shoot on my own time without paying another 30 bucks while he helps another student or more. JMO


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

ILOVE3D said:


> Boy, congrats as well. Wish someone like you would open a shop here in the southwest. Is there a list somewhere that lists the certified coaches and their contact information around the country. I know of a few coaches but first they charge $50 bucks an hour and to be honest I can get more information on here from people willing to help out and give some suggestions. Yes I realize a personal coach is FAR better than reading something on the net but finding one that is worth the 50 bucks is hard to do around here. I can see say paying 20 bucks for say an instruction to get me going in the right direction but then let me work on that suggestion while I shoot on my own time without paying another 30 bucks while he helps another student or more. JMO


USA Archery website has a list of certified coaches by state.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok, thank you. Found one in another state. I guess a great coach is like finding a gold nugget while panning, you've got to look far and wide and be if your lucky you will find one and some never do. There are also more in some states then others


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

ILOVE3D said:


> Ok, thank you. Found one in another state. I guess a great coach is like finding a gold nugget while panning, you've got to look far and wide and be if your lucky you will find one and some never do. There are also more in some states then others


I hope you find someone to help you.
A.person has to really love what they do to become a certified coach.
The training is long and sometimes costly.
I guess thats why you were having trouble finding one close by.


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

